# s repens turing brown



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi all,

for one weird reason the s. repens my friend gave me about a month ago suddenly had leaves turn brown today? it was kinda weird because they have been growing well in the tank ( i had no idea it was s. repens not until another friend pointed out) after i started dosing excel to clear out my algae problem its leaves started to turn brown? i dose potassium, iron, and nitrogen regularly 2x a week


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

The s repens must be really stressed or lack of nutrients to be brown, brown sounds like it's dying because naturally it's bright green. I doubt excel harms this plant. Maybe try to get abit more and see how the new ones do??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It may also be a diatom growth starting. Is it a new tank? Is there brown on anything else?

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

its about 5 to 6 weeks old. they were ok shooting out new leaves and side shoots... when i started dosing excel its leaves started to turn a bit brown. but what i did i cut out the browing part and replanted it so it seemed to shoot out new baby leaves. which looked fine. will observe further.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> its about 5 to 6 weeks old. they were ok shooting out new leaves and side shoots... when i started dosing excel its leaves started to turn a bit brown. but what i did i cut out the browing part and replanted it so it seemed to shoot out new baby leaves. which looked fine. will observe further.


perhaps it was the excel that burnt them, I dont use excel so I cant verify....maybe ask fenster about his dosing regiment as he grows it fast.

Did you add any nutrient rich soil like ADA, florabase or stratum??


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> perhaps it was the excel that burnt them, I dont use excel so I cant verify....maybe ask fenster about his dosing regiment as he grows it fast.
> 
> Did you add any nutrient rich soil like ADA, florabase or stratum??


Flourish Excel/Metricide will not brown S. repens. It is a VERY hardy plant ! I hope your stems come back with a vengeance.... lol.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

